# Tub removal/replacement Q



## Tazman (May 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Eventually I will be gutting my hall bath.  It's baically a 10x10 room divided into to 5x5's.  First has just the vanity and the second with a regular door has a standard tub and toilet.  I get the feeliing there is not enough clearance at the ends of the tub to tip the tub up on end to get it out and not enough to pivot it horizontally to get clearance to turn it flat either.  Am I correct or if I hold my tongue just the right way it will come out? And th new one go in?  If my suspicions are correct what next?

Thanks!
Randy


----------



## TxBuilder (May 5, 2010)

Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Redwood (May 5, 2010)

Only Stanley Knows...


----------



## Tazman (May 5, 2010)

Ok assuming I did this correctly there should be pic here.  This is looking in to the tub area from the vanity section.  Once I pull down the tile and drywall, will the tub be able to tip up on end to slide out the doors or are the walls built after the but and too snug? 

Thanks!
Randy


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2010)

Looks like it. Fiberglass?
What Stanley is saying is measure the tub...how deep is it ? It really looks like a standard 20 inch tub...or is that 18 inches...maybe 16.....I don't know , so you get to measure it. Then measure the door width with the door off, it may fit.
You will also need to take the plumbing apart under the tub...this includes the trap and tailpiece.
If all else fails...a sawzall will cut it into pieces, and buy a tub that fits through the door.
Good luck.


----------



## Tazman (May 6, 2010)

Tub is 20yrs old  porcelain over steel.  60x29by18.  Doorway with stops is 27.  I can get to the underside if needed  via the crawl space to disconnect the drain etc.  So if I understand correctly by InspecetorD's reply of 'sure'  the tub will have enuf clearance to stand it vertically so I can slide it out the door?  If so that would be great!  I had heard elsewhere it would be too tight and not stand up which started me thinking of what if...
thx
Randy


----------



## majakdragon (May 6, 2010)

Good luck with this project. If the tub length is "wall to wall", it will be all but impossible to stand it up for removal. Betting it was installed before the wall with the door was.


----------



## Tazman (May 6, 2010)

Thanks majakdragon.  Exactly what I was fearing.  So I guess I have two options.   Leave the tub and maybe some day have it refinished (not my preference.  Or the end wall (back?) is the closet in a bedroom.  I could cut out the closet drywall, cut a stud and slide the tubs in/out and fix the wall.  I can't wait to tell the 'boss' the good news!

Thanks!
Randy


----------



## Redwood (May 6, 2010)

Yup I think Stanley says it's next to impossible...


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2010)

There is also the ol sledgehammer to the tub...cover it with a towel,saftey glasses on and gloves....and whack away. It makes a he$$ of a mess and sharp shards fly everywhere...but that's the way the rest of us do it.


----------



## majakdragon (May 7, 2010)

Cutting or smashing the old tub is fine, but will not help with the installation of the new unit.


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2010)

Also steel tubs don't smash as easily as cast iron tubs.

As majakdragon stated you still have to get the new tub in place.


----------

